# acer-wmi backlight control does not work on travelmate 6492

## nowhereman

Hi,

I have an acer travelmate 6492 with gentoo testing

emerge --info: http://pastie.org/919770

until some time ago I could control my lcd backlight with acer-wmi via '/sys/class/backlight/acer-wmi/brightness'.

But not so with the latest kernel-releases. (current is tuxonice-source-2.6.33-r1)

[bluetooth and wireless buttons work all right]

I tried to fix it via kernel configuration, without success.

As I need 'CONFIG_DRM_I915', 'CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE' is selected automatically.

When I enable 'CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT' acer-wmi just exists with the error: 'Brightness must be controlled by generic video driver'.

After I disabled that option, even when using the kernel boot option 'acpi_backlight=vendor', I get no feedback at all from acer-wmi.

Do you have any idea how to fix this problem?

greetings, nowhereman

----------

